

Haha, Microsoft’s Windows 10 Upgrade Path for Pirates Is Confusing as Shit - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/22/haha-microsofts-windows-10-upgrade-path-for-pirates-is-confusing-as-shit/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
slantyyz
A decent explanation here:
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/22/8826117/microsoft-
forced-t...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/22/8826117/microsoft-forced-to-
explain-who-really-gets-windows-10-for-free)

~~~
wlesieutre
This makes it sound like current insiders who previously ran Windows 8 but did
a clean install from technical preview iso will be required to reinstall with
Windows 8 and then upgrade again in order to stay genuine?

That can't possibly be right, can it?

------
therealmarv
So this is how titles look like nowadays at Techcrunch?

~~~
mahouse
I was going to ask the OP not to be stupid with titles. But... ;P

